# Calling all bloggers, how to run a giveaway?



## SimplyInvesting (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi,

Do any bloggers out there, have any tips on how to run a successful blog giveaway?

I'm celebrating my one year blog anniversary with a giveaway:
http://www.simplyinvesting.com/blog...anniversary-giveaway-over-1100-in-prizes.html

I've posted the giveaway on the usual sites (like Bloggerlinkup, Cancontests.com, Online-Sweepstakes) , but was wondering if there's any other place to promote the giveaway?

How long does a typical giveaway run for?1 week? 1 month?

thanks,
Kanwal


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

SimplyInvesting said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> I've posted the giveaway on the usual sites (like Bloggerlinkup, Cancontests.com, Online-Sweepstakes) , but was wondering if there's any other place to promote the giveaway?


Well not here please. This is a respectable money forum. I don't know how the other members feel..but the last thing we want here is somebody scamming people with "promotions" to generate more business for yourself.


----------



## LondonHomes (Dec 29, 2010)

If you have a successful blog then just have your readers post in a comment thread. Why would you want to give away a prize to somebody who isn't connected to your site?


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

LondonHomes said:


> If you have a successful blog then just have your readers post in a comment thread. Why would you want to give away a prize to somebody who isn't connected to your site?


My first guess is that he's trolling trying to attract more leads..er suckers by
throwing out a lure on as many sites as he can.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

On this topic, I have to say I'm not a big fan of the blog giveaways. It attracts a bunch of drive-by posters from the redflagdeals of the web, who have no genuine interest in the blog and won't return. I accidentally posted and subscribed to the thread over at Canadian Capitalist and I was inundated with 'me too' replies. My mistake. Maybe split the giveaway from any posts you want discussion on in the comments.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Here are my thoughts:

http://www.blogthority.com/574/giveaway-contests-are-a-waste-of-money-for-bloggers/


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Four Pillars said:


> Here are my thoughts:
> giveaway-contests-are-a-waste-of-money-for-bloggers


How true!


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

andrewf said:


> On this topic, I have to say I'm not a big fan of the blog giveaways. It attracts a bunch of drive-by posters from the redflagdeals of the web, who have no genuine interest in the blog and won't return. I accidentally posted and subscribed to the thread over at Canadian Capitalist and I was inundated with 'me too' replies. My mistake. Maybe split the giveaway from any posts you want discussion on in the comments.


Thanks Andrew. It's a good idea to split giveaways from content. I never thought of it before.

PS: Good news is you can unsubscribe from that post.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

We have a few forums and give away amazon gift cards every week just for fun trivia etc.I have 7000+ members and the amazon cards are probably the most popular give away we use.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

quote to remember 

" This [cmf] is a respectable money forum."

_- carverman_


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

humble_pie said:


> quote to remember
> 
> " This [cmf] is a respectable money forum."
> 
> _- carverman_


Well it is. Everyone behaves themselves for the most part and so far there
isn't too much trolling..at least what I can see. it's nice to be able to
discuss and debate topics without personal attacks...as they say in
debating clubs.."attack the subject matter if you must and refrain from
personal attacks"


----------



## SimplyInvesting (Oct 21, 2011)

Four Pillars said:


> Here are my thoughts:
> 
> http://www.blogthority.com/574/giveaway-contests-are-a-waste-of-money-for-bloggers/


Thanks for mentioning the article Four Pillars. Very interesting, sounds like I should focus on guest posts as a way to increase readership.

I'm still a newbie blogger, so I appreciate any information I can get from the more experienced financial bloggers.

Thanks again, that article was very helpful.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

SimplyInvesting said:


> Thanks for mentioning the article Four Pillars. Very interesting, sounds like I should focus on guest posts as a way to increase readership.
> 
> I'm still a newbie blogger, so I appreciate any information I can get from the more experienced financial bloggers.
> 
> Thanks again, that article was very helpful.


Thanks for the nice words.

I should point out that the article is based on my experience and opinion only. There are a lot of bloggers who swear by giveaways, so it doesn't hurt to experiment a bit and see if they work for you.


----------

